# Bicyclist Seriously Hurt After Being Struck by Car



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Police & Fire ? Patch.com
Posted by Paul Milo (Editor) , August 10, 2013 at 10:33 PM

A bicyclist is hospitalized in serious condition after he was struck by a motorist in North Caldwell Saturday morning, Chief Mark Deuer of the North Caldwell Police Department said.

The cyclist, a North Caldwell resident, was traveling north on Grandview Avenue near Main Avenue when he was struck by a driver pulling into his driveway around 9 a.m. The man was taken to St. Joseph’s Medical Center in Paterson.

The motorist received summonses for offenses including careless driving, Deuer said.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

and another one
Bicyclist reported unconscious after Tewksbury accident | NJ.com


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Scary. Ride by both of those areas regularly. Hopeful both make full recoveries.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm actually surprised to read that the police actually wrote a ticket for careless driving.

Out here here on Long Island, you can usually run down a cyclist, kill them, and they'll do a brake check, but otherwise do nothing.


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Steve B. said:


> I'm actually surprised to read that the police actually wrote a ticket for careless driving.
> 
> Out here here on Long Island, you can usually run down a cyclist, kill them, and they'll do a brake check, but otherwise do nothing.


If the officer reasonably believes the driver was at fault he'll issue a summons. That is all based off his investigation, what witnesses saw if any were present, etc


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Call me a wuss. But i only ride on roads that are cyclists friendly.. aka cars/drivers know its a popular cycling route. Otherwise idiot drivers makes it their mission to run cyclists off the road.

Can't tell you how many times where I took my bike into the back roads of what I thought would be a quiet suburb.... Only to have drivers zipping past me at 50mph and inches away from clipping me off the road.

Don't get me wrong, it can happen anywhere. Even at the most popular of popular of routes... Ride safe ya'll.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Or maybe there wasn't a car involved at all.
Cyclist found unconscious in Tewksbury had a heart attack | NJ.com


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The hate in the comments.....wow, it's scary that we have to share the road with cars.


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

Gotta love the haters that notice the spandex shorts! For the most part, that area is cyclist-friendly and I ride there all the time.


----------



## danka24 (Jul 21, 2006)

Was hit a few weeks ago.


----------

